
Show HN: phaxio; Solving fax for developers. - rabidonrails
We built phaxio to be an awesome faxing API that developers would want to use. We released the send arm of phaxio a couple of weeks ago and today we're releasing the receiving side.<p>With phaxio you don't need to rent a phone line or pay exorbitant prices. phaxio is 7c per page, pay-as-you-go. To receive faxes, drop a phaxio barcode onto any of the first five pages of your document and we'll take care of the rest.<p>Phaxio also offers the option to host your document and dynamically generate and attach a barcode, which you can access via URL.<p>Let us know what you think. Phaxio.com
======
aquark
I like the pricing model, but the receive work flow just doesn't seem
practical -- people sending incoming faxes have to include a special barcode??
Am I missing something?

~~~
rabidonrails
Thanks for the feedback. Let me explain the thinking behind the barcodes.

Right now people need to include barcodes on their faxes similar to drop.io in
that they made you fax with a coversheet that had a unique barcode on it. (You
can built a similar type coversheet with phaxio.) In addition to the "hosted
document" option, which allows devs to generate forms with unique barcodes on
them, we added another level by allowing devs to embed additional metadata in
a barcode which can be returned to your system and should help with workflow.
(That was our hope anyway.)

Using barcodes allows us to keep the prices of phaxio low and as PAYGO as
possible. That said, one of our next steps is to offer dedicated phone lines
to those that request them.

------
HardyLeung
I like it! Please change the name though (I don't like anything that starts
with "pha...", okay I may have a dirty mind).

Here's a good one for you: faxcinate.com faxcinating.com :D

------
veyron
<http://www.phaxio.com>

(next time please post a clickable link)

Out of curiosity: how does <http://faxzero.com/> manage to subsidize cost of
sending a free fax [one per day] via advertisements?

